# High beam assistant retrofit



## giecsar (Dec 18, 2012)

*High beam assistant (FLA) retrofit*

Has anyone attempted to retrofit, or has any info on the high beam assistant aka FLA?
FLA is a system that automatically turns on the high beams when there is no incoming traffic.

I would like to attempt this retrofit but I do not have much information on it.
If anyone has any information, it would be greatly appreciated if you share it.
Once I figure everything out I will buy the parts and write a guide. :wave:










So far I know that:

1) there is only one new hardware part needed: a Gentex auto-dimming mirror with a built-in camera and control circuitry
2) the retrofit is potentially both cheap and easy thanks to 1)
3) the system was definitely not available on MY09-10 models so a CAN gateway upgrade might be needed for some cars.
4) as regards the mirror there are 2 options:
a) Golf 6 mirror
PROS: works no problem with B6 Passats / CCs (CAN gateway with index H or newer is required)
CONS: since Lane Assist was not available on the Golf there is no plastic cover to make a clean install if you have LA
b) Passat B7 module
PROS: is the new generation part which unifies things: a single camera does both LA and FLA
CONS: difficult to retrofit, requires a 3AA CAN gateway which in its turn requires other not-very-straightforward mods

People in other parts of the world have already attempted this retrofit but it is not clear how they went about it. 2 examples:
http://bronken.de/fla/
http://www.motor-talk.de/blogs/shan...-b6-3c-cc-aus-passat-b7-golf-vi-t3898509.html
I tried reading the pages using Google Translate but I don't understand much 

Demo videos:


----------



## Will22 (Jan 5, 2013)

I have it on mine, works really well. I drive a lot on unlit roads and it is so handy. If only they would put high beam assist plus on the CC


----------



## giecsar (Dec 18, 2012)

Will22 said:


> I have it on mine, works really well. I drive a lot on unlit roads and it is so handy. If only they would put high beam assist plus on the CC


You have the BCM right?
What does the "plus" version do?


----------



## Will22 (Jan 5, 2013)

giecsar said:


> You have the BCM right?
> What does the "plus" version do?


Yeah I have it.

What the plus does is basically your headlight/main beam is on all the time and if the car see another car either ahead or uncomming it will just put a shadow around where that car is on the road. It works really well, its a bit freaky at first but when you get used to it it is fantastic. It's mad the the shadows move with the car.

Not once have I got flashed by other cars either. I do a lot of driving on dark roads and I wouldn't be without it.


----------



## gjas18 (Apr 4, 2008)

This actually appears to be a really easy retrofit from what I can tell. As long as your Gateway shows the mirror in the install list (module #20) and you have the highline CECM it should work fine. Oh and you need the RLS windshield so you have the correct mount for the mirror. I might try adding this to my car since I already added the RLS, just add two more wires for CAN hi and lo and a little coding. Can get the golf 6 mirror for ~$200 on ebay part # 5k0857511B

Better instructions in english: http://www.briskoda.net/forums/topic/298216-retrofitting-high-beam-assistent/


----------

